# IntelGenx Corp. (TSX-V:IGX)



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

Two major events upcoming. First the launch of their Cannabis film with Tilray in Q1, and the FDA decission on RIZAPORT end of March. If all plays out Intelgenx is a multibagger imo... 

IntelGenx Provides Commercial Update on its Two Lead VersaFilm® Product Candidates, Cannabis-Infused Oral Film and RIZAPORT®
January 13, 2020 08:00 ET | Source: IntelGenx Technologies Corp.
https://www.globenewswire.com/news-...-Cannabis-Infused-Oral-Film-and-RIZAPORT.html


----------



## MoldyOldy (Feb 9, 2020)

prex said:


> Two major events upcoming. First the launch of their Cannabis film with Tilray in Q1, and the FDA decission on RIZAPORT end of March. If all plays out Intelgenx is a multibagger imo...
> 
> IntelGenx Provides Commercial Update on its Two Lead VersaFilm® Product Candidates, Cannabis-Infused Oral Film and RIZAPORT®
> January 13, 2020 08:00 ET | Source: IntelGenx Technologies Corp.
> https://www.globenewswire.com/news-...-Cannabis-Infused-Oral-Film-and-RIZAPORT.html


https://www.marketbeat.com/stocks/CVE/IGX/


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

Interesting write up on IGXT. The next few weeks will be interesting for sure...

The Fascinating Story of IntelGenx Technologies Corp. (OTCMKTS: IGXT)
By Dave Young on February 11, 2020
https://microcapdaily.com/the-fascinating-story-of-intelgenx-technologies-corp-otcmkts-igxt/124954/


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

I am confident that IntelGenx has a good chance of getting Rizaport approved this time around. The FDA has assigned a Prescription Drug User Fee Act goal date for completion of the review of the RIZAPORT® NDA of March 26, 2020. Fingers crossed…

IntelGenx Receives Complete Response Letter from FDA for RIZAPORT® NDA
April 02, 2019
http://www.intelgenx.com/investors/...Letter-from-FDA-for-RIZAPORT-NDA/default.aspx

*The issues cited in the CRL relate to the Chemistry, Manufacturing and Controls section of the application. The Agency requested additional information, but no new bioequivalence study.*

"We believe the recommendations stated in the CRL are manageable and we remain committed to working closely with the FDA to make this innovative new oral film product available to people suffering from migraines,” said Horst G. Zerbe, President and CEO of IntelGenx.


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

Under normal market conditions this would be a multibagger if Rizaport gets approved end of March. Good thing they are not manufacturing in China. Looking at the general stock market my stock portfolio could definitely need a big winner... 

IntelGenx: Oral films are drug development’s patent trick
By Sophie Bullimore 16-Jan-2020
https://www.manufacturingchemist.co...lms_are_drug_developments_patent_trick/161519

Exploiting improvements in bioavailability, the Canadian company has developed unique oral film technology to help drugmakers secure exclusivity and financial returns


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

I believe next week we will see a rise of the stock price in anticipation of FDA Rizaport PDUFA Goal Date of March 26, 2020. Fingers crossed for a positive FDA decision next week. Multibagger potential if all works out...


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

Conference call is ongoing...

Here are the most important items so far:

Up to now no feedback from FDA on Rizaport. The last communication with FDA took place one month ago: "Rizaport still in review"

Health Canada micro-processing license is expected for April. Sales of Cannabis-Infused VersaFilm with Tilray in Q3.

Exemption from current Corona shutdown for medical research and production. IntelGenX falls under this exemption. Operations ongoing but with precaution measures e.g all admin staff work from home...


----------

